# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  رشته قبولی

## amirdostaneh

سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیز بعد مدت ها که فکر کنم 1 سالی میشه اومدم خواستم بپرسم به نظرتون با رتبه زیر گروه  یک 2100 منطقه 2 امیدی به پزشکی دولتی هست . و کجا . هر جا باشه مشکلی نیست

----------


## Sanazbst

نه فکرنکنم اما پردیس ۱۰۰ درصد میاری
دارو دولتی ام‌ شاید بیاری

----------


## amirdostaneh

Up

----------


## Negar_B

پزشکی تیپ۳ ولی خ بش امیدنبند تعهدیوازادوپردیس حتما میاری دارو روزانه م میاری

----------


## Negar_B

اگه دوست داشته باشین واسه بقیه الله وارتش وناجا فک کنم شانس دارین

----------


## ahmadghavvam

متأسفانه صرفا تعهد

----------

